# Increased risk trying too early??



## KelliHope (Oct 29, 2007)

In the TTC thread on here a woman said that her doctor told her "your rate of having another miscarriage is less if you wait 2 cycles as your hormones will have more of a chance of regulating and your body will be more ready."

My midwife said to wait 1 to 2 cycles, so we were planning to just wait one cycle, but if it's really true that waiting only one increases the risk then. . well I wouldn't want to risk it. But I had never heard that factoid anywhere else, from my understanding waiting longer was more for emotional reasons. . .has anyone else been told to wait 2 by a doctor or medical professional? When I was going to get a D&C the doc said to wait 2 to 3 cycles, but then I m/c naturally at home so my midwife said 1 to 2 was fine.

I wanna start trying asap, but I don't want to risk anything. Frustrating!!!


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KelliHope* 
In the TTC thread on here a woman said that her doctor told her "your rate of having another miscarriage is less if you wait 2 cycles as your hormones will have more of a chance of regulating and your body will be more ready."
...
I wanna start trying asap, but I don't want to risk anything. Frustrating!!!

Try whenever you feel ready, Kelli.
My MW told me - and I've done lots of research to confirm - that there's no scientific evidence that when you conceive after a miscarriage has anything to do with whether you carry that pregnancy to term.
The only drawback to waiting less than one cycle is dating the pregnancy.


----------



## happymomna (Dec 30, 2007)

I posted a similar question a few days ago somewhere around these boards, (sorry I'm just learning my way around) - the ranges I have been advised vary from 1 cycle to 3-4 cycles. I don't know what the rationale behind any of these recommendations is - should have asked - but was too wrapped up in the disappointment of the miscarraige news at the time.
I scanned through these threads as well and noticed that many people say that you have increased fertility for the first few months after a m/c. If this is true, I would definitely like to take advantage of this! However, like you, I want to do the most that I can to ensure that chances of another m/c are minimized...
Sorry I don't have any answers, just wanted to commiserate...
Best of luck to you!


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

Kelli - I was told that you are the most fertile after a m/c because when the lining is shed and bled out, it is a more thorough shedding and therefore your uterus is cleaner and better prepared for implantation.

HOWEVER, I have had four back to back to back to back pregnancies (caught the first egg out with no af inbetween) and have m/c every time. So *I* am not so sure that I personally believe that....


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

I always heard that emotions were the reason for delaying ttc.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

It is ME that is saying that. I DID have a D&C and my doctor advised b/c of that fact to wait two cycles before TTC. It would give MY body a chance to rest and MY hormones time to regulate. Please do whatever you feel is best for you and your body. I was just sharing my experience.


----------



## joshs_girl (Dec 8, 2006)

There is no *medical* reason to wait - however, there may be a ton of emotional reasons to wait. Most HCPs will suggest waiting, as a better way to date your next pregnancy, but if you chart or monitor, that eliminates that worry.

However, m/cing is so so personal, so you have to do what you feel is right. For some mamas (myself included) trying again is part of the healing process. But for just as many mamas, they can't try again until they've healed. So do what is right for you.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving (May 4, 2006)

I did not do the research, but the OB and midwife told us to wait 2-3 cycles. They both said it was because when there is such a complete shedding it might take a few cycles to rebuild a nice wall for implantation. If it is too soon the wall might be too light not allowing implantation, or another miscarriage because it could not implant properly.

I have not done any research on it to see the validity, but it sounded reasonable.


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I did not do the research, but the OB and midwife told us to wait 2-3 cycles. They both said it was because when there is such a complete shedding it might take a few cycles to rebuild a nice wall for implantation. If it is too soon the wall might be too light not allowing implantation, or another miscarriage because it could not implant properly.

See, and I was told the opposite and I thought that it made sense, but reading this reason makes sense too. I am not sure what the definitive rationale is. It is soo confusing!!!


----------



## Sunshine4004 (Nov 17, 2006)

My OB told us we didn't have to wait. I o'ed 30 days after my D&E, caught the egg and am now almost 13 weeks pregnant. I have seen the hearbeat on 2 u/s and all is well. I think it is a personal decision.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

The Peri gave us lots of info on waiting and why, but in the end he said it is really "up to us" when we decide to TTC again. He gave us lots of reserach that states that it is best for a woman to let her body heal between pregnancies for at least the length of the previous pregnancy.

Best wishes and







s to you in your decision. Only you will know when you are ready.

Take care,


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
He gave us lots of reserach that states that it is best for a woman to let her body heal between pregnancies for at least the length of the previous pregnancy.

I'd be very interested to see this research. Do you have citations?


----------



## Sam05 (Jun 3, 2005)

My doctor was clear that there are no good studies showing that you're less likely to have a health pregnancy right after a miscarriage but she still asked us to wait 2 cycles. The thing that convinced me to do that was that my acupuncturist said that according to Chinese medicine, I should wait 3 cycles. When my acupuncturist and MD agree on something, I tend to give them the benefit of the doubt - but that's just me.


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

The PA I saw after m/c 1 said wait 1 cycle; I waited one cycle and got pregnant.
The horrid ER OB (during m/c 2) said that as long as you've been pregnant, multiply x 2 and that's how long it takes the body to recover from pregnancy.
The OB that "followed" m/c 2 said wait 3-6 months.
The herbalist/mw I see now wanted me to do an herbal regiment for 3-6 mo. before getting pregnant. Oh well. She does recommend waiting 12 weeks after m/c before ttc.

I think it's a personal decision. If you feel ready to start ttc, then you probably are.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving (May 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sam05* 
The thing that convinced me to do that was that my acupuncturist said that according to Chinese medicine, I should wait 3 cycles. When my acupuncturist and MD agree on something, I tend to give them the benefit of the doubt - but that's just me.

I felt the same way when the midwife and dr both said the same thing! Can you explain why Chinese medicine recommends three months?


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Hmmm now you guys are making me wonder if we should wait even longer than the 2 months.....something to ponder. I guess I will see how my periods seem the next two months, if they are spot on and seem normal we'll go for it after the recommended 2 months by my doctor, if not I think we'll wait for 3. Seems like way to many people have recurrent m/c after not waiting long enough.







to all of you who have had that happen, I am so sorry! I thank you for sharing your experiences though b/c it helps me to try to decide how long to wait. This is such a wonderful forum where we can all learn so much from each other.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

This has been a very frustrating topic for me as well. After my first m/c in July, my OB told me to wait 3 months before TTC again. We decided to just wait until I had had one post-m/c period. Well, I had one normal period after the m/c and then got pregnant immediately. I miscarried that baby as well.

After the second m/c, my OB told me adamently that I should wait 3-4months before TTC again. She is a very sweet, soft-spoken women, but when I burst into tears at the notion of waiting she told me very firmly that I would be increasing my risk of miscarrying again if I got pregnant sooner than 3-4 months. I had never heard her speak that way before. Both she and her partner acknowledged that they don't have the data to support this claim, but they have both seen this trend in their practice. In addition, my acupuncturist recommended waiting 3 months as well so that we could work on bringing my system back to full health and balance. So, this time around we decided to wait awhile longer.

There was some confusion for me because my OB was using the words "month" and "cycle" interchangeably. However, my cycles are regularly 43 days, so waiting 3-4 cycles would be about 6 months!! There was no way we were going to wait that long. In addition, I have since had extensive testing done and our RE has diagnosed what he believes is the cause of our m/cs. As we will be trying to correct those issues to prevent further losses, he is fine with us trying again now. Our last m/c was on October 18th. I have had one period since then. AF should visit again this week and then we will be TTC again in a few weeks.







:

Hugs to all.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Mamaterra~* 
Kelli - I was told that you are the most fertile after a m/c because when the lining is shed and bled out, it is a more thorough shedding and therefore your uterus is cleaner and better prepared for implantation.

HOWEVER, I have had four back to back to back to back pregnancies (caught the first egg out with no af inbetween) and have m/c every time. So *I* am not so sure that I personally believe that....

My Dr told me something similar as I sat in her office newly pregnant just 30 days after my M/C. She also told me that when Dr's tell mom's to wait a few cycles it is more often for their emotional healing than physical.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

This is all very interesting. I don't think I could wait twice the duration of my last pregnancies...that would put me at waiting 4o weeks and 34 weeks....But then I do see the validity of waiting too. I got pregnant on my second cycle after my 20 weeks still birth, then got pregnant on my second ( albeit very long) cycle after my 3-5 weeks m/c. I am now in my second cycle ( just finished first af) after a 17 weeks m/c. I am not wanting to ttc right now as we are waiting on some testing. The results of the testing will help us decide if we will ttc at all, ever.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Heather

Amy, if I can offer a suggestion, I'd chart for your first cycle. What I noticed is that after some of my miscarriages, my hormones altered drastically, I ovulated earlier and had a shorter luteal phase, so that my whole cycle was much shorter than normal. Others were anovulatory. If you're seeing this in a cycle, I'd give it a full cycle with at LEAST a 10 day luteal phase before TTC again, personally.
That said, I caught the first egg after Rowan's stillbirth with Isaac, and it was seriously hard emotionally. I think that for some women, there is a reason why full fertility won't resume (or there's a lot of "bad luck") until afterthe first EDD has passed, though I don't know what it is.


----------



## KelliHope (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks for all of your input.
I go back & forth about this everyday, and my O date is coming up in 11 days so I have to make up my mind sooner than later.
I think that we are going to go ahead & try.
My thoughts are that if it's for hormonal reasons to wait, I'm fairly confident that my hormones are back to normal. I charted my cycle all last month since the m/c and it has been completely normal. I ovulated 2 weeks after my m/c, my temps followed all of the typical patterns, my CF did what it was supposed to do, and I got my AF at the exact time she was supposed to show up. So the cycle was 28 days long - text book. I feel like if my body was out of wack in any way it wouldn't have been so right on. My period has been very normal so far too, normal flow, normal amount of cramps.

My other theory - though much less scientific - is that the chance of my having a 2nd m/c (I'm 26) is very low. The chance of me having another m/c and having it be caused by starting TTC too soon is very low, and the chance of us actually getting pregnant our first cycle TTC is very low. So with all of that, why not just go for it?

MY last theory is that my midwife said to wait 1 to 2 months. She didn't say, 1, but 2 would be better. She didn't say, I prefer you wait 2, but you can try after 1.

So. . .I think we are going to go for it.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KelliHope* 
thanks for all of your input.
I go back & forth about this everyday, and my O date is coming up in 11 days so I have to make up my mind sooner than later.
I think that we are going to go ahead & try.
My thoughts are that if it's for hormonal reasons to wait, I'm fairly confident that my hormones are back to normal. I charted my cycle all last month since the m/c and it has been completely normal. I ovulated 2 weeks after my m/c, my temps followed all of the typical patterns, my CF did what it was supposed to do, and I got my AF at the exact time she was supposed to show up. So the cycle was 28 days long - text book. I feel like if my body was out of wack in any way it wouldn't have been so right on. My period has been very normal so far too, normal flow, normal amount of cramps.

My other theory - though much less scientific - is that the chance of my having a 2nd m/c (I'm 26) is very low. The chance of me having another m/c and having it be caused by starting TTC too soon is very low, and the chance of us actually getting pregnant our first cycle TTC is very low. So with all of that, why not just go for it?

MY last theory is that my midwife said to wait 1 to 2 months. She didn't say, 1, but 2 would be better. She didn't say, I prefer you wait 2, but you can try after 1.

So. . .I think we are going to go for it.

It does sound like your body has regulated. Good luck!


----------



## i0lanthe (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
It is ME that is saying that. I DID have a D&C and my doctor advised b/c of that fact to wait two cycles before TTC. It would give MY body a chance to rest and MY hormones time to regulate. Please do whatever you feel is best for you and your body. I was just sharing my experience.

Yeah, I was a little antsy when my doctor said something similar at my followup appt after the D&C (AF had showed up on time so I figured everything was ok) but then the next (current) cycle had absurdly long midcycle spotting (I never have that usually) so now I'm like, well, I guess my hormones _could_ use some time off to "find themselves" before buckling down to work again (they probably want a year of backpacking around Europe without me but they're not gonna get it







)


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Yeah, I was a little antsy when my doctor said something similar at my followup appt after the D&C (AF had showed up on time so I figured everything was ok) but then the next (current) cycle had absurdly long midcycle spotting (I never have that usually) so now I'm like, well, I guess my hormones _could_ use some time off to "find themselves" before buckling down to work again (they probably want a year of backpacking around Europe without me but they're not gonna get it







)

Thank you, you made me smile and that is very hard to come by these days! We will definitely wait the 2 cycles. I am almost done bleeding from my D&C or so it seems and then hoping to have 2 periods, we'll try in March and then my DH is going to be gone for most of April so if I don't get pregnant on that first shot my body will be waiting till May anyway.


----------

